# Young Pigeon Needs Home (NYC area)



## 2ManyPets (Sep 30, 2004)

A few months ago, I adopted a pigeon that was about 8 weeks old. She/he was raised by humans since she was about 2 weeks old (she fell from a high nest). She is healthy and loves people but she is too much work for me. She is mostly black and has splashes of white. She has been around young children and is used to hearing dogs bark. She is an indoor bird and has not been outside since she was found. We are in Stamford, CT. Please email me at [email protected] if you can give Piper a home.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Bumping this up to the top, hoping for readership.
Carl


----------

